# Can I use mk 677 with my ghrp/mod grf protocol?



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

As the title asks...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes


 There won't be any interference? Also can I still do my night time dose of ghrp/ghrh along with the mk677?

As far as I know there aren't any side effects to mk 677 or am I wrong?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Is mk 677 effective?

I always chalked it up as snake oil

(Not used it myself)


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Is mk 677 effective?
> 
> I always chalked it up as snake oil
> 
> (Not used it myself)


 Reading reviews around forums I get mixed reactions... For some it's the best thing since sliced bread... Others.. Not so much


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

kadafee said:


> Reading reviews around forums I get mixed reactions... For some it's the best thing since sliced bread... Others.. Not so much


 What are the alleged benefits? Ghrp2 and mod grf are awesome imo.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

sen said:


> What are the alleged benefits? Ghrp2 and mod grf are awesome imo.


 Raised igf1 levels... Better for injuries (what I need it for) and anabolism.)

I read a study on datbtrue that longterm use is harmful. Didn't say anything about short term use so I'm thinking of running it for about a month.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

kadafee said:


> Raised igf1 levels... Better for injuries (what I need it for) and anabolism.)
> 
> I read a study on datbtrue that longterm use is harmful. Didn't say anything about short term use so I'm thinking of running it for about a month.


 would it work out cheaper to buy a months worth of MK677 or just to pay for another months worth of mod grf and ghrp 2?

bit of an awkward one lol but im just trying to make a decision on whether or not i want to bother with the stuff

@Pscarb have you seen any data on MK677 suggesting that it is an effective GH booster?

i've heard the likes of dave crosland say that there are NO orally active GH boosters but then equally ive heard of people titrating pramipexole in order to get supposedly notable and documented increases in growth hormone


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

swole troll said:


> would it work out cheaper to buy a months worth of MK677 or just to pay for another months worth of mod grf and ghrp 2?
> 
> bit of an awkward one lol but im just trying to make a decision on whether or not i want to bother with the stuff
> 
> ...


 Think it works out to be almost the same depending in the source.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

kadafee said:


> Think it works out to be almost the same depending in the source.


 I'll have to look into it some more

Certainly sparked my interest as something to use in synergy with peps


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Is mk 677 effective?
> 
> I always chalked it up as snake oil
> 
> (Not used it myself)


 I thought it was crap, just made me hold a load of extra water, that's literally it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I thought it was crap, just made me hold a load of extra water, that's literally it.


 It's like 40 quid a tub as well... thought it was suppose to be cheap

Double that up and I could snag myself 100iu of generic gh that would definitely work in synergy with my peps


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

swole troll said:


> It's like 40 quid a tub as well... thought it was suppose to be cheap
> 
> Double that up and I could snag myself 100iu of generic gh that would definitely work in synergy with my peps


 Yep, it's a bit cheaper if you buy the powder and suspend it in liquid yourself but even so I tried it at 30 mg per day (Musclerage brand) and it was crap.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Is mk 677 effective?
> 
> I always chalked it up as snake oil
> 
> (Not used it myself)


 Very.

It's really good stuff.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

kadafee said:


> Raised igf1 levels... Better for injuries (what I need it for) and anabolism.)
> 
> I read a study on datbtrue that longterm use is harmful. Didn't say anything about short term use so I'm thinking of running it for about a month.


 Link.

There are human studies on 12 months plus usage. Showing no negative effects. Several.

It's a legitimate, studied, human phase three trials product. So not something we need to guess about. Info is out there and widely available.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> would it work out cheaper to buy a months worth of MK677 or just to pay for another months worth of mod grf and ghrp 2?
> 
> bit of an awkward one lol but im just trying to make a decision on whether or not i want to bother with the stuff
> 
> ...


 The studies show increased GH from the first dose, on doses from 5mg up to 25mg. Seriously guys, just read up on it. No need to spit ball ideas or guess, again, all info out there.

I run it at 20mg per day. 1tub is £40. So 90 days worth.

The guy you say said there are no orally active GH boosters is wrong, there are many being studied and assessed right now. So he's just stating an opinion, not a fact. The time it takes to type it on somewhere like this could be spent educating himself on the subject as opposed to spreading useless info.

Here

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=mk-677+pubmed&oq=mk-677+pu&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.11425j0j4&client=ms-android-orange-gb&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

..


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Still think the money would be better spent on peptides after looking into it

Mk677 may increase gh but for the price you could run a more effective peptide stack for longer (going by the data I've just briefly read)


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Fair enough


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> Link.
> 
> There are human studies on 12 months plus usage. Showing no negative effects. Several.
> 
> It's a legitimate, studied, human phase three trials product. So not something we need to guess about. Info is out there and widely available.


 You have to be a member of datbtrue forum... If you are let me know I'll copy and paste the link here


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

swole troll said:


> It's like 40 quid a tub as well... thought it was suppose to be cheap
> 
> Double that up and I could snag myself 100iu of generic gh that would definitely work in synergy with my peps


 What's a good generic hgh brand?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

kadafee said:


> What's a good generic hgh brand?


 I can't give a categorical answer on that as some people slate blue tops for instance as being absolute sh1t whereas I have spoken to people who've developed CTS and water retention with improved sleep and body comp on blue tops

It's a minefield that's for sure

I was more putting it out there as an example, after much thought I'd probably just spend the money on more peps or gear


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

kadafee said:


> You have to be a member of datbtrue forum... If you are let me know I'll copy and paste the link here


 meant a link to an actual medical study. Not a forum with people speculating.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

swole troll said:


> It's like 40 quid a tub as well... thought it was suppose to be cheap
> 
> Double that up and I could snag myself 100iu of generic gh that would definitely work in synergy with my peps





simonboyle said:


> meant a link to an actual medical study. Not a forum with people speculating.


 It's not speculation it's an actual study posted and referenced on the site by dat himself.

Not sure if you know who dat is? He is the guy who basically brought ghrp/ghrh to the public eye.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

kadafee said:


> It's not speculation it's an actual study posted and referenced on the site by dat himself.
> 
> Not sure if you know who dat is? He is the guy who basically brought ghrp/ghrh to the public eye.


 thats fine mate

i said i wasnt saying the product is bunk

ive actually been looking at a lot of blood work that suggests otherwise (15% increase in IGF)

and of course loads of anecdotal evidence suggesting an increase in GH such as edema/water ret, improved sleep and recovery, deeper sleep ect

i just think the £40 that i often see it selling for is a little high to warrant the plunge

if it were £25 id probably pick up a tub but im not willing to drop 40


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

*
Long acting Ghrelin mimetics (ibutamoren mesylate )= brain detrimental; Short-lived GHRPs = good for the brain
*



> Five years ago I was very much interested in Stress and started a thread -> Stress - temporary notepad. The idea, if I remember correctly was to change the receptor expression in key regions of the body in regard to cortisol- active, cortisol - inactive. By changing the quantity of the enzymes responsible for some of this activity such as 11b-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 1 (11b-HSD1) the idea was that insulin sensitivity could be increased in insulin resistant states... in specific tissues. The idea was that perhaps depression could be alleviated in the brain. The idea was to use this area to positively impact body-shape change, enhance mood, enhance health, etc.
> 
> What wasn't consider so much was the question of "what happens if you change the quantity or activity of receptors for extended durations in the brain. ...does this become permanent? Blunting the 11b-HSD1 enzymatic activity sounds great but what if you impair it?
> 
> ...





> This is a copy and paste from datbtrue you can't view the full version in the proper format without being a member


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> thats fine mate
> 
> i said i wasnt saying the product is bunk
> 
> ...


 Read the link I posted, you don't need to guess if it increases GH it does. Measured noted and published in many studies.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TLDR


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

kadafee said:


> It's not speculation it's an actual study posted and referenced on the site by dat himself.
> 
> Not sure if you know who dat is? He is the guy who basically brought ghrp/ghrh to the public eye.


 No idea buddy, but if it is a study he is referencing, just post a link to that study or the name/title of the study and the authors.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Read the link I posted, you don't need to guess if it increases GH it does. Measured noted and published in many studies.


 ok look i can see youre passionate about this

at no stage have i said im not convinced

i trust the link states that it releases GH, as i also posted earlier ive seen blood work that i believe to be unbiased and it showed a definite increase in IGF

all i was stating was that i believe it to be a cheaper option to pick up a vial of GHRP 2 and a vial of CJC 1295 and run that at saturation dose


----------



## slobodanmilosev (Oct 10, 2012)

It increases IGF-1 for sure. After 3 days of 10 mg my levels jumped just above the top of the range for lab test


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> ok look i can see youre passionate about this
> 
> at no stage have i said im not convinced
> 
> ...


 I get that. but it is the fact you're asking questions that don't need to be asked if you just read up on it.

Yes, I love the stuff, but asking "if" it increases igf or GH is redundant, it does, again, read any of the hundreds of studies. It is the entire reason it was being developed.

If you're going to stick with peps then that too is fine, it's just the Q's, like it was up for debate.

Enjoy your run whatever you decide to use.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> No idea buddy, but if it is a study he is referencing, just post a link to that study or the name/title of the study and the authors.


 I copy and pasted the study above.

Regardless I still want to give it a try maybe for short term... Which source would you recommend I try?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Any brand with decent feedback.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kadafee said:


> There won't be any interference? Also can I still do my night time dose of ghrp/ghrh along with the mk677?
> 
> As far as I know there aren't any side effects to mk 677 or am I wrong?


 yes you can do a night time or anytime dose of GHRP/GHRH with MK677



swole troll said:


> Is mk 677 effective?
> 
> I always chalked it up as snake oil
> 
> (Not used it myself)


 yes it is but as with everything expectations should be set appropriately



simonboyle said:


> The studies show increased GH from the first dose, on doses from 5mg up to 25mg. Seriously guys, just read up on it. No need to spit ball ideas or guess, again, all info out there.
> 
> I run it at 20mg per day. 1tub is £40. So 90 days worth.
> 
> ...


 i agree what Dave is saying about orally active GH boosters is his opinion it is not fact this product shows this, but this is not a peptide which many fail to understand it is a SARM



kadafee said:


> It's not speculation it's an actual study posted and referenced on the site by dat himself.
> 
> Not sure if you know who dat is? He is the guy who basically brought ghrp/ghrh to the public eye.


 knowing who Dat is should not matter to anyone when reading a study or forming an opinion, i have a huge amount of respect for Dat and a lot of what i know is from his original information, but he did once say (as did everyone else) that the GHRH CJC1295 DAC had no use because of its bleed effect but now due to studies he has changed his opinion as the studies clearly show a 6-10 fold increase in both basal IGF and GH levels.........



slobodanmilosev said:


> It increases IGF-1 for sure. After 3 days of 10 mg my levels jumped just above the top of the range for lab test


 can you put up the test please i would be keen to see it....

i have used the oral version of MK677 (muscle rage) and certainly got something from it, my appetite increased which is to be expected given it mimics Ghrelin, i did look fuller and held water so one can assume this was from an increase GH amount (but cannot be 100% without tests)

what does confuse the hell out of me is people will use GH or peptides or a product like this and then say it didn't work all i got was water retention.....obviously failing to understand the most common side effect of increase GH is water retention lol

it gives pretty much the same effect as GHRP-6 but many will compare the MK677 to saturation dose of a GHRH & GHRP-6 then complain it is not as effective........DOH!!!!!! when you combine GHRH and GHRP you get more than double effective due to the synergy it creates, you do not get the synergy by just taking MK677 mainly because there is not GHRH and the biggest reason which is its not a peptide its a SARM.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes you can do a night time or anytime dose of GHRP/GHRH with MK677
> 
> yes it is but as with everything expectations should be set appropriately
> 
> ...


 That all actually sounds great except for the hunger increase. Is there anything I can do or take for that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kadafee said:


> That all actually sounds great except for the hunger increase. Is there anything I can do or take for that?


 you can increase your Protein or fat amounts


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is but as with everything expectations should be set appropriately


 Would you say there is any kind of synergy to be had from using it with full sat dose of mod grf and ghrp 2 or are you largely exhausting all endognenous gh at this stage making the mk 667 a bit redundant?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

To add to above question, what would you structure a protocol like, based around MK.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> To add to above question, what would you structure a protocol like, based around MK.


 I've got admit this stuff has really peaked my interest since this thread

I still imagine ill shoot for peps over it (only because im well familiarised with them) but if there is any kind of synergy to be had I will more than likely pick up a tub


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

soon find out i guess

just dropped £46

snag it from JW if any of you are considering it

youll find them for 40 - 42 quid on other sites but the difference is most of them are 60 caps (sometimes less)

with JW its 90 caps for £46 so best val for money


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> Would you say there is any kind of synergy to be had from using it with full sat dose of mod grf and ghrp 2 or are you largely exhausting all endognenous gh at this stage making the mk 667 a bit redundant?


 peptides at saturation dose 3-5 times a day would give better results but if you use them all together you are never going to know.

i ran it with CJC1295DAC and found it decent, how much GH it created or released i have not clue as i did no testing, the draw to this product is the fact it is oral


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> soon find out i guess
> 
> just dropped £46
> 
> ...


 They usually do a discount code too.

Got mine for under £40


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> peptides at saturation dose 3-5 times a day would give better results but if you use them all together you are never going to know.
> 
> i ran it with CJC1295DAC and found it decent, how much GH it created or released i have not clue as i did no testing, the draw to this product is the fact it is oral


 So, say 20mg with what protocol of cjc/dose.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

swole troll said:


> soon find out i guess
> 
> just dropped £46
> 
> ...


 Excuse my ignorance.... Jw?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

kadafee said:


> Excuse my ignorance.... Jw?


 jwsupplements


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

John Wayne


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok fellas gonna do 3x ghrp 2/mod grf and a night time dose of mk677 20mg wish me luck


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> John Wayne


 caught me off guard


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

kadafee said:


> Ok fellas gonna do 3x ghrp 2/mod grf and a night time dose of mk677 20mg wish me luck


 im already running GHRP 2 and mod GRF at 100mcg x2 daily (among other things)

and adding in 20mg also

i see it as given im not running a higher dose and frequency pep protocol i stand to benefit further from the additional MK 677 at 20mg ED

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/269798-swole-trolls-swell-log/?do=embed


----------



## slobodanmilosev (Oct 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes you can do a night time or anytime dose of GHRP/GHRH with MK677
> 
> yes it is but as with everything expectations should be set appropriately
> 
> ...


 Hi, This is the test result after 3 days of 10 mg MK677

View attachment igf1.PNG


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Have taken mk677 for 2 days now along with the ghrp ghrh stack


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

kadafee said:


> Have taken mk677 for 2 days now along with the ghrp ghrh stack


 Aaaaannnnnddddd.........?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slobodanmilosev said:


> Hi, This is the test result after 3 days of 10 mg MK677
> 
> View attachment 129175


 what was your base line IGF-1 level?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> Aaaaannnnnddddd.........?


 Nothing noticeable yet...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

No improved sleep, hunger?


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> The studies show increased GH from the first dose, on doses from 5mg up to 25mg. Seriously guys, just read up on it. No need to spit ball ideas or guess, again, all info out there.
> 
> I run it at 20mg per day. 1tub is £40. So 90 days worth.
> 
> ...


 I'm starting mine next week is 20mg a day enough some I hear take 30-50 a day. Mostly hoping it sort my joints out after a epi tren cycle.


----------

